# PDA (public display of Affection)



## Jack29 (Oct 20, 2012)

A short relationship of about 3months made me think about it. There was this girl i used to be with and she was very much against PDA. She would resent it to the point that when we were at parties together people that we didnt know or didnt know very well wouldnt even know that we were a couple.

She would however hold hands and kiss on the street when it was just the two of us or we'd be only with a small number of close friends that knew us well.

I think PDA is OK as long as it doesnt get gross or annoying and i belive that her unwillingness to give in to it meant that she didnt want to appear as having a boyfriend.

At the end i dumped her because i also noticed other clues that shed cheat on me or at least disrespect me a lot of the time


----------



## Open up now let it all go (Sep 20, 2012)

Used to hate seeing it (as I wasn't getting any - little boy jealousy ) and still don't particularly like it. My gf likes it even less - even gets annoyed when couples kiss in a movie. So we virtually never do that as it would be rather hypocritical. But then again I'd never say I want others to not do these things as long as they keep in mind that they're in public. Just keep it decent...


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't want to see tongues or groping but I love those little signs you are a couple.

Holding hands, arms around each other, little touches. I'd be concerned if a man didn't want to 'claim' me by those little signals in front of friends and acquaintances.

And yeah, I hate it more now because I'm not getting any!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Do it all the time, hold hands, have a little cuddle, a little kiss.

It grosses out the MIL if she sees us which is a bonus


----------



## Jack29 (Oct 20, 2012)

I belive another point i want to make here is that if a girl does not want ANY kind of PDA at all from you when theres other boys around than there might be smth wrong here! At least thats how I understood it!


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

We hold hands and kiss in public. We're both affectionate people, so it's not something we think about.

My parents have been married 46 years, and they are that old couple in the neighborhood that goes on walks together every day holding hands, or my mom takes my dad's arm. 

It's kinda funny because they've never been particularly social with neighbors, but now everybody in the 'hood knows them, especially the children and dogs. They carry candy and treats in their pockets.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Making out in public, no. Small short kisses, holding hands, arm around each other...yes. But mine won't do any of it either.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm all for it as long as someone isn't trying to give their romantic interest a tonsilectomy in public. As long as it is short kisses and hugging and so forth, that's great! And yes, even as an old fart, I still enjoy doing it!

But if it gets any more detailed than that, I might be prompted to just say, "Hey, you two! Go get a room!"


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Both my wife and I love it!

She likes VERY public displays of affection.

She's " clingy." Not emotionally clingy, but physically, literally clingy!
I don't mind it either.

Whenever we go out together either restaurant or shopping she is always rubbing up on me.lol, 
reminds me of before we were married.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I love it but my wife is more reserved. It's her personality and I never let it make me think anything negative about t. But she is fine if I initiate the holding or kissing. 

I guess it stems from when I was younger and was jealous of another neighborhood kid having a girlfriend before I did. Seeing this 'hot girl' arm in arm with one of the kids on our block type of jealousy. I know it has no relation to the present, but I always liked it.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm a fan


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

My ex claimed he was fine with PDA,but he only ever held hands and not very much either, well not as much affection as I need.

My partner and I hold hands all the time, and kiss etc (not full on while people are watching), but we hug and are very open with our affection.

If a man doesn't want to do this, I think either he;s embarressed to be seen with you (because he doesn't know what he has got, or he wants to keep his options open), or he's not a take charge -"I don't care what anyone else thinks of me, but you" kind of man. And I really prefer the latter, it helps me stay very attracted to him.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

We are one of those oochy-coochy-smoochy couples that many people hate. But many other people will see us PDA-ing and will comment things like "it is so nice to see people in love". My kids and mother think it is cute, and frankly, I am happy to set a good example for my kids of what a happy, loving marriage looks like. (Hint: it includes a rockin' sex life).


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I am not a fan of PDA, but I am pretty sure that is because of who I am with. I think if I were with someone who I considered highly attractive, I would be all over the PDA. If you've got it, flaunt it.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

My H is very chivalrous and attentive toward me... he open doors (even the car), holds my hand, puts his arm around me if were in a crowd. It's something I love about him. 

It's clear to anyone around were a couple but no full on snogging or groping in public. 

We save that for the 'park-up' down at the beach


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I wonder if those not comfortable with public displays of affection are shy or maybe feel it's inappropriate?

Husband and I met young and we were constantly showing affection, snogging at the club, in the park, etc.... hugging, touching, holding hands. I'm so glad we had those moments. 

After we moved in together, we stopped the snogging and making-out in public, probably because we had our own place to make-out in. 

Now, we hold hands - not constantly. Sometimes I hold onto his elbow crease/bottom of his bicep. He holds his arm across his body. I don't even remember when we started doing this. When I catch us in that body language, it makes me giggle - it's like an old couple thing to do but I really like the way he holds his arm that way so I can hold on. He opens doors for me, sometimes pulls my seat out at a cafe for me. We share brief kisses in public. He tends to surprise me with the kisses when I least expect it; grocery shopping or at the hardware store or some random place. He'll find a way to pull me in. I love that. I'll sometimes walk with my hand in his back jeans pocket. He sometimes walks with his arm around my shoulders. If we're standing on the train or in a crowd, he'll stand behind me and wrap his arms around the top of my chest and keep me close.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Jack29 said:


> I belive another point i want to make here is that if a girl does not want ANY kind of PDA at all from you when theres other boys around than there might be smth wrong here! At least thats how I understood it!


It depends what you mean by "wrong" - if you need to be openly affectionate maybe you just need to match up with someone who appreciates and enjoys/values that too.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

gbrad said:


> I am not a fan of PDA, but I am pretty sure that is because of who I am with. I think if I were with someone who I considered highly attractive, I would be all over the PDA. If you've got it, flaunt it.


You don't find your wife attractive?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> I wonder if those not comfortable with public displays of affection are shy or maybe feel it's inappropriate?
> 
> Husband and I met young and we were constantly showing affection, snogging at the club, in the park, etc.... hugging, touching, holding hands. I'm so glad we had those moments.
> 
> ...


Perfect!

You could be describing us.

Close not gross.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Holland said:


> You don't find your wife attractive?


No, this one has been discussed on multiple threads. And I know it is why there is not much PDA. I will hold her hand if she initiates it. There will also be slight touching, but a hug or kiss is rare in public, again usually only if she initiates it.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

I dream of a PRIVATE display of affection.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I love PDAs as long as they're not over the top. Husband doesn't seem to like them much. I'm lucky if he'll hold my hand, let alone kiss me. He mentioned before that he thought people who did these things were "attention-seeking" somehow... Hmmm....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JJG (Mar 9, 2011)

Im ok with hand holding and him putting his arm around me, but generally i hate PDA. Im more private. My affection is for him alone.

My general opinion of couples who are really into PDA is "who are you trying to convince of your love, me or yoursleves?".


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

arbitrator said:


> I'm all for it as long as someone isn't trying to give their romantic interest a tonsilectomy in public. As long as it is short kisses and hugging and so forth, that's great! And yes, even as an old fart, I still enjoy doing it!
> 
> But if it gets any more detailed than that, I might be prompted to just say, "*Hey, you two! Go get a room*!"










I have to laugh at this.. as I used that on a cousin once.... she was in my wedding... her BF just came in from out of town, came to my house to talk over being in the wedding (only her)...him & her was being so freaking Lovey Dovey ...kissing, sitting on his lap, mushy sh** in front of me....it's like I wasn't there among them... the flame was starting to rise......

.... so I got up, walked to my bedroom, got a rubber , walked back to her, placed it in her hand and said ....."I think the 2 of you need to go get a room".

It's a funny memory now, but I am sure they thought I was half crazy at the time. They really should have just had sex before they knocked on my darn door- ya know. 

I think in High School -Teens get carried away with kissing in front of others...sometimes it's even for showing off.... This is obnoxious.. I think they should have some respect & wait till they get alone after school - instead of tonguing themselves in the hallway.









Actually had a debate with my one of my oldest son's friends in our living room over this subject yrs ago...we rent rounds for a half hour ... how silly is that [email protected]#$%^ I was against how these teens act, while he was defending his right with his GF... Oh the things I get into. 

Me & mine has never acted like this in front of others... and when we have friends come over, we are careful to involve ourselves in their lives, not acting lovey dovey. 

But out & about in public...we hold hands, pull each other close -he may kiss my cheek, I may even squeeze his butt in a moment....maybe even some footies under the table...It is pleasant to see people "in love" -laughing , enjoying each other.... but in all good things.... there is being considerate of others too. 

Of course, if people want to flaunt it out in public... we'll be the 1st to be turning our heads & gawking. For many, that is what they want -likely.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

JJG said:


> Im ok with hand holding and him putting his arm around me, but generally i hate PDA. Im more private. My affection is for him alone.
> 
> My general opinion of couples who are really into PDA is "who are you trying to convince of your love, me or yoursleves?".


I don't think it has to do with convincing people of your love. More along the lines of; having other guys notice "damn look what he gets to do when he goes home at night." Lucky man.


----------

